

Ask HN: What CLI tools do you wish existed? - bracewel

Who cares about mobile apps, what command line tools (platform in&#x2F;dependent) do you wish existed?<p>The question comes from boredom and wanting to write something in Rust...
======
bwilliams
I'm really interested in writing a command line client for Slack since the IRC
gateway is heavily hit or miss. Once there's a decent websockets crate I'll
jump on the idea.

------
jetblackio
I haven't thoroughly investigated possible CLI solutions for the following,
but here are some things that come to mind.

* iMessages / SMS

* Viber / Slack / Whatsapp / Facebook (messages)

* Better calendar app

* Better Pivotal Tracker CLI

As you can see, I think messaging is a perfect use-case for the CLI, and you
don't lose much functionality when compared to a GUI (except images, gifs and
movies for the most part). So seeing development in that area would be
awesome.

------
zaptheimpaler
This might already exist, but while tailing logs today I wished for a tool
that would let me view a log file as its changing - like "tail -f" so new
lines appear at the bottom, but with the added ability to scroll up, jump to
any line, search etc like a text editor.

~~~
bracewel
Hm, this is a interesting idea, I'm not sure I know of a tool for doing this
(beyond using tail -f .. | grep .. as a primitive search)

